# Wreck and abandoned cars



## nerdly_dood

Satyricon84 said:


> This car for example, has lights, windows, wheels and engine (just the bumper is little bit damaged). But it doesn't move since 1994...


Exactly, it's brand new! Get it out of my sight. :colbert:

How is it abandoned if it's moved within the past 40 years?

jk


----------



## Huti




----------



## Satyricon84

^^ What a waste of beautiful cars!! Some of them are really rare too


----------



## Satyricon84

Spotted in Milan


----------



## aleksandar_s

*This may take the cake*

How about abandoned jets? Yes, only in Serbia! Found these gems near Uzice, Serbia. 

The aircraft had their engines and some instruments removed, but besides that, they seem complete, but in bad condition.

Their is also a wrecked helicopter and many many other stuff I (sadly) didnt fotograph. 

Their was a big truck I saw, and it was full to the brim with old shoes. It was a very strage sight. 

G-4 Super Galeb









Soko Orao, 









Soko Orao, from Soko Bosnia factory









G-4 Super Galeb









I believe these are TAM trucks from Slovenian factory:









I believe these are Fiat jeeps built in Zastava factory:


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ interesting place! It was an army base or what? I see no fences...


----------



## aleksandar_s

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ interesting place! It was an army base or what? I see no fences...


It was just a place outside town that has a highway next to it that was used as a place to store old army vehicles, planes, generators, equipment, and other random stuff that had no place. It was very interesting.


----------



## Britmex

These are abandoned cars in Mexico City, collected from the streets by the police. Some may have been involved in legal problems and never reclaimed or were simply abandoned by its owners.










These are taken to "graveyards" in the outskirts until they are finally crushed...









Sadly, some interesting relics may be spotted, but it is not possible to get them....


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Wow!!! Amazing place, I would spend all day there! Some of them still have license plates (Which I collect)... and I see some cars that are rare! It's criminal to destroy such beautiful cars!


----------



## Satyricon84

Spotted today in Milan


----------



## Britmex

^^ A Mexican made VW!!!!

Those were the final Bugs sold in Europe!!!! Someone save it!!!!


----------



## Satyricon84

In my opinion, VW Beetle is one of the best car ever made! It's even cool with charleston color, it's the first time I see it. Even the wheels are uncommon for the Beetle... it's a pity to see it dying slowly there... if I only could, I would get it!!


----------



## RTG

Some from Brazil:

http://autosorfaos.wordpress.com/

http://www.carrosinuteis.com.br/


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Amazing websites, thank you!


----------



## Satyricon84

Renault 177tl









Autobianchi Bianchina


----------



## Britmex

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A Renault 17!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

someone save it!!!!!


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Was it sold in Mexico too? Even here it was uncommon


----------



## Satyricon84

Autobianchi Bianchina Wagon


----------



## Britmex

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Was it sold in Mexico too? Even here it was uncommon


No. They are rare, but a handful were imported in the 70´s by Renault itself for local production tests. It was sold in tha USA for some time and some were brought here too.

I´m a Renault fanatic.:nuts:


----------



## Satyricon84

Peugeot 205 Cabriolet









Fiat Tempra SW









Fiat Panda









Peugeot 405 Mi16









Fiat 127









Fiat 500









Fiat 600









Fiat Ritmo


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Moheda

VW Golf


----------



## Vienna21

Abandoned Jaguar in front of an abandoned house. When I took this picture, the owner suddenly appeared










Beetle


----------



## Galro

The Jag is a Jaguar Mark X.


----------



## wordsofsilence




----------



## wordsofsilence

FORD TRANSIT 120 L



















VW Golf


----------



## Satyricon84

Wartburg 353S


----------



## Satyricon84

Smart Brabus


----------



## bigmishu

^^^^
:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Alvesta

Volvo 745










Mercedes-Benz T2










Subaru 1800










Renault Megane


----------



## licenseplateman

Two abandoned vehicles I spotted around a month ago but forgot to post.

Chrysler Valiant (Spotted near Alvesta)










Iveco Zeta (Spotted in Alvesta)


----------



## joezierer

bigmishu said:


> Some abandoned cars in Bucharest..
> 
> I think is a Chevrolet...but I am not sure...
> 
> 
> American car in Bucharest 1 by bigmishu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> American in Bucharest 2 by bigmishu, on Flickr


I believe that's a Chevy Caprice, 70s or 80s. A rare sight in europe, but they were a majority police cars in the US for a while.

edit: Yeah the back says Caprice Classic.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

^^ The last ten pictures or so, I don't think they are abandoned, just old and poorly maintained.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I'm surprised to see so many abandoned cars in Italy, even on the streets. Aren't they piked up by the city? Here in the US there is a law that if a car is not moved from the same spot for more than three days, the city comes and takes it away, even if it is brand new. :bash: A little extreme, I would prefer it was more like two weeks and with a warning, but there's no warning here. They write up a ticket and tow it away at the same time. It happened to a friend of mine and cost him over 300 dollars to get it back.


----------



## licenseplateman

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> ^^ The last ten pictures or so, I don't think they are abandoned, just old and poorly maintained.


In Sweden you can search the license plate at Trafikverket and there it says if it's abandoned or not. All cars that seem abandoned and has license plates I look up at Trafikverket before posting them here. If I see a car without any license plates I'm sure it's abandoned.


----------



## Satyricon84

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I'm surprised to see so many abandoned cars in Italy, even on the streets. Aren't they piked up by the city? Here in the US there is a law that if a car is not moved from the same spot for more than three days, the city comes and takes it away, even if it is brand new. :bash: A little extreme, I would prefer it was more like two weeks and with a warning, but there's no warning here. They write up a ticket and tow it away at the same time. It happened to a friend of mine and cost him over 300 dollars to get it back.


Depends in which city and in what part of the city you go. If you go to downtown for example to Manhattan difficult you see an abandoned cars but if you go to Bronx or Queens also is not so much a difficult thing to spot an abandoned/vandalized car. The same in Italy, if you know the city you know also where to go for to spot them


----------



## Vienna21

Chrysler Voyager


----------



## licenseplateman

Some abandoned cars spotted yesterday and today

Spotted in Kallinge

Opel Omega










Fiat Ducato & Volvo 850










Subaru Legacy










VW Caddy, Volvo 850 & VW Transporter










Volvo 850










Volvo 240 & Volvo 960










Spotted in small villages

BMW










Chevy van










Spotted in Ryd

Volvo 740. The Peugeot and the Mercedes are not abandoned.










BMW 316










Mercedes-Benz W123










Saab 96










Saab 9000










Two Saab 900s










Saab 900










Volvo PV444 & Volvo 140










Citroën Berlingo & Ford Fiesta










Nissa Micra. The Peugeot 505 is not abandoned.


----------



## Galro

The Mercedes looks like a W108. It could be a W114 too but it isn't a W123 at least.


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> The Mercedes looks like a W108. It could be a W114 too but it isn't a W123 at least.


Yes, you're right. I didn't look too much at it while posting so I just wrote W123


----------



## 1000city

^^ The blue MB is definetely W114/115. 

Here's W123 from Rybnik, Poland.



















BTW: the same location I've once posted green W108 from. It's gone by now, for renovation I suppose.

Chevy G20 and ZIL 157 in somewhere in Beskidy Mountains, southern Poland:


----------



## style

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I'm surprised to see so many abandoned cars in Italy, even on the streets. Aren't they piked up by the city? Here in the US there is a law that if a car is not moved from the same spot for more than three days, the city comes and takes it away, even if it is brand new. :bash: A little extreme, I would prefer it was more like two weeks and with a warning, but there's no warning here. They write up a ticket and tow it away at the same time. It happened to a friend of mine and cost him over 300 dollars to get it back.


Here in Italy around half of our laws (thousands and thousands) are not enforced by police and, of course, not followed by people. The picture above is one example.
Remove an abandoned car here in Milan is very difficult and it takes usually 6+ months. Moreover we can't tow heavy vehicles like SUV away because our city council doesn't have tow truck for these vehicles.
But Milan is one of the few cities of the First World that have widespread illegal parking: in early every street you can find cars parked illegally (especially on sidewalks) because police tolerate it. Indeed when police fined people for illegal parking, they often appeal against fine to the judge court and, sometimes, they wins, thanks our hyper burocracy. 
In your country and in others when someone is get fined, he always pay the fine. Here just sometimes, and none (politicians for examples) cares about it. 

Ps: the case of the picture above is worse than usual because it is parked in pay zone (blue stripes) hno:hno:


----------



## italystf

In Italy vehicles are regarded as abandoned not if they stay in the same place for long but:
-if they have no licence plate;
-if they have no insurance windshield sticker or if it's expired;
-if they are very damaged, have flat tyres or lack essential parts to move.
This happens for vehicles parked on pubblic spaces.


----------



## italystf

Some vehicles abandoned in Trieste:

Fiat 127 Special (1975-1981) (insurance expired in 2011, public street)









Fiat Tipo (1988-1995) (insurance expired in 2007, university parking lot)









Autocaravan Ford (insurance expired in 2010, pubblic street)









Fiat Panda 4x4 Sisley (1987 -2003) (private propertry)









Some scooters:


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen CX 25 TRD Turbo 2


----------



## MajKeR_

italystf said:


>


Piaggio NRG MC3... To be honest, I'd like to put it, buy some documents and have pleasure of using it. Very decent scooter and good ones still cost 3000 PLN or over (its ~700 EUR).

Rest is not as nice - first is Aprilia Scarabeo 125/150, third seems to be Kymco Movie XL (also 125 or 150), next - I don't know (old Honda Pantheon/Foresight?), and last is Kymco Agility (quite common even in Poland).


----------



## italystf

MajKeR_ said:


> Piaggio NRG MC3... To be honest, I'd like to put it, buy some documents and have pleasure of using it. Very decent scooter and good ones still cost 3000 PLN or over (its ~700 EUR).
> 
> Rest is not as nice - first is Aprilia Scarabeo 125/150, third seems to be Kymco Movie XL (also 125 or 150), next - I don't know (old Honda Pantheon/Foresight?), and last is Kymco Agility (quite common even in Poland).


Maybe it was abandoned because it had serious problems not worthing repairing. Throw away the plate and abandon it is cheaper to demolish it officially. Or maybe they were stolen. All abandoned scooters you can see plus the Fiat Tipo lay for years within university campus parking lots. In the first pic there are 3 abandoned scooters at the same point.


----------



## MajKeR_

Believe me, everything is worth repairing here... 

I was wondering if carrying broken scooters from Italy is simple. You have huge amount of scooters (in comparison with another European countries, excluding France and Spain) and I've seen a few places where cranky ones are stored, but establishing contact with owners of those places may be hard without knowledge of Italian language. And are there some official, maybe police depots, where you may buy something with documents?


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

A Mini, dunno the year, near my sister's school


----------



## italystf

MajKeR_ said:


> Believe me, everything is worth repairing here...
> 
> I was wondering if carrying broken scooters from Italy is simple. You have huge amount of scooters (in comparison with another European countries, excluding France and Spain) and I've seen a few places where cranky ones are stored, but establishing contact with owners of those places may be hard without knowledge of Italian language. And are there some official, maybe police depots, where you may buy something with documents?


You can buy used vehicles in Italy contracting legally with the owner, bring them to your country with a trailer and register them there. The owner has to do an official "passage of propertry" also when he sell his vehicle within Italy. With abandoned vehicles on public areas with unknown owner the situation is different. They technically belong to police forces that have the right of investigate, find the owner and force it to remove it. Parking a vehicle with no plate or insurance expired in a public street is illegal in every case.
Nobody throws away his money, if one wants to get rid of his old but working car or scooter, he will sell it. Abandoned vehicles have usually serious damages that make economically unprofitable any reparation (vehicles with many kms are sold for only a small fraction of their original value, anyway). Or they are related to criminal gangs who steal vehicles to go around and later abandon them. Sometimes they are disassembled and parts are sold on the black market to mechanics or used to make illegal modifies in other vehicles.


----------



## NordikNerd

italystf said:


> With abandoned vehicles on public areas with unknown owner the situation is different. They technically belong to police forces that have the right of investigate, find the owner and force it to remove it. Parking a vehicle with no plate or insurance expired in a public street is illegal in every case.


I have some plans of driving to Germany, Holland and maybe Italy. (think it's going to be a trip by train this year though)

I have a Citroen with 220.000km on the meter, so it has a high risk of breakdown. Especially at a long drive with 6 people & full load of luggage in the hot summertime.

Let's say the timing belt brakes. I would not spend 2500 EUR fixing the engine, as the car is not worth more than that amount.

I have a couple of choises.

1. Get the car towed away to a scrapyard. (expensive) I have no insurance for towing. But it's possible to scrap my car in any EU-country. There is a special form for that. Allthough the local scrapper wouldn't know that, he probably doesn't like forregin documents and extra burocracy either. Is he forced to take it ?

2. Sell the vehicle on the spot. Takes time, which I don't have while on vacation.


3. *Abandon the vehicle.* I have read in various forums about that. Some people wrote: Just unscrew the licenseplates and report the car stolen. Take the train/flight home. But the chassinumber could be traced and the police would contact you when your at home. You could also give your car to a "goalkeeper" that is a homeless person who takes over loans and bancrupt companies. He does all kinds of shady businiess for money.


I read in a danish paper about an old Mazda 626, finnish registered car, abandoned in Copenhagen with 1000 EUR of parking tickets on it. I don't think the owner missed that car. 

So what would the police do to the vehicle? They take it away, demand a fine, time goes by noone is heard from. Will the fine increase? If the owner is living in a forregin country can they sue him and bring him to court ?


----------



## MajKeR_

italystf - carrying motos from private contacts in Italy is already popular in Poland. Here is the proof - I've just marked home country as Italy. I have also two good friends with scooters brought from Italy - '97 Yamaha BW's 50 and '05 Malaguti F12 Phantom 50. But I was wondering about those broken ones, which often have no value in Italy, but after repairing may be source of pleasure for someone in Poland.

How you can define scooter as not worth repairing? When engine have no compression or with some bigger faults? I'm asking, because maybe it comes from costs of Italian services and people's incompetence in servicing. My other friend, who has '02 Peugeot Looxor 100 from France, once hadn't the compression in engine and in service he heard that repairing costs 1200 PLN (300 EUR), so very much - but he bought needful parts and repaired it in his garage, what costed 300 PLN (~80 EUR).

If I can repair almost everything by myself, I think that all those abandoned Italian scooters are wasted. And about source of cranky ones - in Poland there are tradesmen, who have contacts with insurance companies in France and carry motos (often with documents) from there for very low money. Is something likely possible in Italy, do you know?


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> 3. *Abandon the vehicle.* I have read in various forums about that. Some people wrote: Just unscrew the licenseplates and report the car stolen. Take the train/flight home. But the chassinumber could be traced and the police would contact you when your at home. You could also give your car to a "goalkeeper" that is a homeless person who takes over loans and bancrupt companies. He does all kinds of shady businiess for money.
> 
> 
> I read in a danish paper about an old Mazda 626, finnish registered car, abandoned in Copenhagen with 1000 EUR of parking tickets on it. I don't think the owner missed that car.
> 
> So what would the police do to the vehicle? They take it away, demand a fine, time goes by noone is heard from. Will the fine increase? If the owner is living in a forregin country can they sue him and bring him to court ?


Often here police doesn't get neither one cent from the fines got by people with foreign license plates... even if they would find you are the owner by chassisnumber (and nobody said that they will search it) could pass years before somebody would call you to say "hey, your car is here". If you go to the airport in Bergamo for example, you'll see some cars that are abandoned (I posted a Fiat Uno with irish plates some weeks ago), then there are at least two with british plates and some with italian. And they are there since years.... so if I were you, if the car break down I would destroy the license plates, report the car stolen and go back by plane. Once you are at home won't be anymore your problem


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> ,. so if I were you, if the car break down I would destroy the license plates, report the car stolen and go back by plane. Once you are at home won't be anymore your problem


The only remaining problem would be to get rid of beeing the registered owner.

I must send in the registeration documents and mark that I'm not the owner anymore. There is no square for "stolen vehicle" though.

Also if reporting the vehicle stolen will a telephone call do? or must I meet the police. If they start asking questions about the theft, I presume you have to come up with a good story.

If you go to Turkey or Russia with car, this idea is not negotiable. When you enter the country you get a stamp in your passport that you bring your vehicle, so you must absolutely take it out of the country when leaving.
Does not matter if it's scrap or reported stolen.

So think twice if you're going there especially having their way of (wreckless) driving in mind.


----------



## italystf

What happens if you really have your car stolen or destroyed in an accident in Russia or Turkey?

And what happens if the police finds your car reported to be stolen with no damaged lock (in your country or in another Schengen country)?

About fines abroad: in the 80s my father went to London with his car. He collected 3 parking tickets (he parked outside the hotel in what he though was a reserved space for guests). He asked a cop how to pay them and he said that nobody could charge him abroad so he threw away them


----------



## licenseplateman

This VW Vento has been abandoned in Växjö for several months now.


----------



## Chilio

German towns and cities (especially student ones like Heidelberg) are full of abandoned bicycles, sometimes quite annoyingly being obstacles on narrow streets with even narrower sidewalks... And moreover they are locked to infrastructure such as street lamps or traffic signs. And bicycles don't have registration regime, so it's impossible to find out the owner. So sometimes abandoned bicycles can be even greater problem than abandoned cars.


----------



## kato2k8

Umm, those aren't abandoned. If they are locked to something they're generally used by someone. And if they aren't the chance that they were stolen and later ditched by the thief is near 100%. Quite common actually.


----------



## Chilio

Too rusty, dusty and with flat tyres, obviously not used for several months, since they have been locked at this position. Why do you think one cannot abandon something locked? Are all these cars on the pictures in the thread left unlocked? Of course not.


----------



## licenseplateman

Abandoned cars spotted today

In Tingsryd

Volvo 142










In Väckelsång

Volvo S40, Rover 400, Volvo 850, Volvo 740 and Fiat 126. Sorry for crappy picture.










I also took a closer picture of the Fiat 126










In Ingelstad

Volvo 740


----------



## MajKeR_

licenseplateman said:


> I also took a closer picture of the Fiat 126


126*p*!

Brought somebody to the promised land and that's how he's grateful for it...


----------



## MajKeR_

Daewoo Tico spotted in Tarnowskie Góry (PL):


----------



## licenseplateman

How about some abandoned trucks? Two abandoned Mercedes Actros trucks in Växjö.


----------



## hittepå

licenseplateman!!

You are just taking pictures of random cars you see on the street, stop that, it ruins the thread!

Most of the cars in your pictures are not even abandoned, many of the cars and just standing parked in peoples gardens/carports and are still registred for trafic here in Sweden and the owners have even payed the taxes for them!

The photo from Väckelsång, the Volvo S40, Rover 400, Volvo 850, Volvo 740 and Fiat 126 are parked outside a garage/workshop, waiting to be serviced?!

(And by the way, last time I saw those yellow ex. postaltrucks they had their licenseplates, abandoned? Don't think so!)

Take pictures of real abandoned cars/trucks instead!

Best Regards!

// H


----------



## licenseplateman

hittepå said:


> licenseplateman!!
> 
> You are just taking pictures of random cars you see on the street, stop that, it ruins the thread!
> 
> Most of the cars in your pictures are not even abandoned, many of the cars and just standing parked in peoples gardens/carports and are still registred for trafic here in Sweden and the owners have even payed the taxes for them!
> 
> The photo from Väckelsång, the Volvo S40, Rover 400, Volvo 850, Volvo 740 and Fiat 126 are parked outside a garage/workshop, waiting to be serviced?!
> 
> (And by the way, last time I saw those yellow ex. postaltrucks they had their licenseplates, abandoned? Don't think so!)
> 
> Take pictures of real abandoned cars/trucks instead!
> 
> Best Regards!
> 
> // H


All of the cars/trucks I post are abandoned. Some of them stand in people's gardens, but that's the easiest way to find abandoned cars in Sweden. The cars are still abandoned, not used and written in the license plates registery as abandoned, so yes they are abandoned. The Väckelsång photo, yes I know it wasn't the best I've done hno:


----------



## wordsofsilence

OPEL COMMODORE











AUDI COUPÉ GT 










VOLKSWAGEN


----------



## licenseplateman

Volvo 340 abandoned in Växjö since 2008


----------



## Chilio

Ford Escort abandoned in Sofia's southern districts:


----------



## licenseplateman

Saab 900 abandoned since 2003


----------



## licenseplateman

This car has been abandoned at Värnamo's rest area for months now.

VW Transporter


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> This car has been abandoned at Värnamo's rest area for months now.
> 
> VW Transporter


This could be a forregin vehicle. The engine failed (broken timingbelt perhaps)and the owner didn't want to fix it, because it's not worth it. Transporting the car home would be too expensive, so he unscrewed the plates to avoid fines. If the car is from a EU-country he could get it scrapped here. 

I wonder what the authorities will do with this car if it's not removed.


----------



## licenseplateman

NordikNerd said:


> I wonder what the authorities will do with this car if it's not removed.


I think the authorities should remove it soon. I have seen this car there since I think October 2011. That's a quite long time for a place like this I guess.

There was another abandoned car at Värnamo's rest area a few months ago, but that's gone now.


----------



## licenseplateman

Ford Mondeo










Volvo 740


----------



## Chilio

Another Ford Escort in the southern suburbs of Sofia, this time newer, but quite more looking like abandoned:


----------



## eusimcity4

I like this thread!  Here in Serbia, you can see all the abandoned cars you want! 

Here are some I found while browsing my photo folder-










































This car was found on the border of the Serbian-Macedonian border. I guess it didn't make it to Greece


----------



## Chevy-Man

Some wrecks and abandoned cars from algeria

Citroen 4cv









SNVI Sonacome B260









Nissan Patrol









Chevrolet Crew cab 3500 1990


----------



## Chevy-Man

eusimcity4 said:


>


What is this ? 

a BENZ ?:lol:


----------



## Chevy-Man

italystf said:


> In Italy vehicles are regarded as abandoned not if they stay in the same place for long but:
> -if they have no licence plate;
> -if they have no insurance windshield sticker or if it's expired;
> -if they are very damaged, have flat tyres or lack essential parts to move.
> This happens for vehicles parked on pubblic spaces.


Is there some abandoned american cars in italy ??


----------



## Chevy-Man

joezierer said:


> I believe that's a Chevy Caprice, 70s or 80s. A rare sight in europe, but they were a majority police cars in the US for a while.
> 
> edit: Yeah the back says Caprice Classic.


Chevrolet Caprice Classic 1990


----------



## Chevy-Man

licenseplateman said:


> Chevy van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted in Ryd


'94 Chevy Astro ?


----------



## Chevy-Man

Hot Rod Nisse said:


>


Pontiac Trans Am or Chevy Camaro ?


----------



## Chevy-Man

wordsofsilence said:


>


Mercedes Benz 508D 1978 , I think


----------



## Chevy-Man

licenseplateman said:


> *Ford LTD Country Squir**e **?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *chrysler ????*


??


----------



## Chevy-Man

mopc said:


> Brazilian four-door Ford Maverick, circa 1976. Extremely rare.


nice ford !:applause:

i would be very happy to see some other old american cars in brazil , especially abandoned , i really like those old american cars & trucks in south america 
:wave:


----------



## Chevy-Man

Satyricon84 said:


> Volkswagen Transporter


we call it "hachara" (the insects) in my city (oran,algeria) the are very used in the illegal transport

here is some of them


----------



## Chevy-Man

Satyricon84 said:


> Two trucks, unknown models (but the truck on the right should be a Fiat)


The truck at the left is a GAZ 66 (russian) i think ??


----------



## Chevy-Man

Satyricon84 said:


> Spotted today in Milan


:cripes: I cry for this !


----------



## Chevy-Man

Satyricon84 said:


>


1994 Toyota Hilux


----------



## Stainless

Chevy-Man said:


> Some wrecks and abandoned cars from algeria
> 
> Citroen 4cv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan Patrol


These don't look that abandoned, one is at least being used for storage of building materials and the other looks like it is moving. Certainly are wrecks though.


----------



## Chevy-Man

Stainless said:


> These don't look that abandoned, one is at least being used for storage of building materials and the other looks like it is moving. Certainly are wrecks though.


That's True so i cant post any more moving wrecks ?


----------



## Chilio

I suppose so, the thread is "wreck AND abandoned", not "wreck OR abandoned", although some of the posted abandoned doesn't look wreck either


----------



## CHLayson

THERE ARE PARTS ARE USED TO.


----------



## mopc

Chevy-Man said:


> nice ford !:applause:
> 
> i would be very happy to see some other old american cars in brazil , especially abandoned , i really like those old american cars & trucks in south america
> :wave:


Well actual made-in-USA cars are absurdly rare in Brazil, at least before 1991 when imports became legal. These Mavericks for instance were actually manufactured in Brazil in the 1970s, they were a bit of an "Edsel" for the Brazilian branch of Ford, given that a restriction to import engines at the time meant they ended up using an underpowered local 4-cylinder which just didn't deliver the kick you expected. By the time they geared up production of a local 6-cylinder, it was too late the care became a lame duck. 

Over 98% of Mavericks were the two-door version. Until the mid-90's, Brazilians had a strange aversion for 4-door cars.

I can count with the fingers of one hand the times I actually saw a four-door Maverick in my whole life. 

Other American-style cars produced in Brazil were the Ford Galaxy/Landau/LTD (based on the 1966 Ford Galaxy), produced from 1968 to 1982, and the Chryslers LeBaron (4 doors, very rare), the Dodge Dart (2 and 4 doors) and the "dukes of hazard General Lee" Dodge Charger R/T.

Pretty much all other cars in Brazil have been either European/Japanese designs or local unique designs.


----------



## RTG

mopc said:


> Well actual made-in-USA cars are absurdly rare in Brazil, at least before 1991 when imports became legal. These Mavericks for instance were actually manufactured in Brazil in the 1970s, they were a bit of an "Edsel" for the Brazilian branch of Ford, given that a restriction to import engines at the time meant they ended up using an underpowered local 4-cylinder which just didn't deliver the kick you expected. By the time they geared up production of a local 6-cylinder, it was too late the care became a lame duck.
> 
> Over 98% of Mavericks were the two-door version. Until the mid-90's, Brazilians had a strange aversion for 4-door cars.
> 
> I can count with the fingers of one hand the times I actually saw a four-door Maverick in my whole life.
> 
> Other American-style cars produced in Brazil were the Ford Galaxy/Landau/LTD (based on the 1966 Ford Galaxy), produced from 1968 to 1982, and the Chryslers LeBaron (4 doors, very rare), the Dodge Dart (2 and 4 doors) and the "dukes of hazard General Lee" Dodge Charger R/T.
> 
> Pretty much all other cars in Brazil have been either European/Japanese designs or local unique designs.


Maverick started with the 6 cylinder, in 76 it was replaced by the new OHC Georgia 4 cylinder.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Maverick


----------



## NordikNerd

Clichy-sous-Bois ?? Compton, south side Chicago or 1970's Bronx ?? 

No, it's south side Linköping, Sweden. These cars were set on fire by hooligans.:bash:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Chevy-Man said:


> ??


The second car is a 1980 Ford Fairmont.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

These pictures make me so depressed.  Quite a few of these pictures are quite brutal compared to the occasional cars with flat tires I see around where I live.


----------



## licenseplateman

VW Passat


----------



## Сталин

So you can just "take" that abandoned car, and its yours?


----------



## licenseplateman

1975 Fiat 127


----------



## Vienna21

Somebody didn't like Ssangyong:










This German caravan is standing here since about 6 months:


----------



## dariuswilkinson

NordikNerd said:


> Some abandoned cars in Gatteo a Mare, Italy
> 
> Ford Capri, Alfa Romeo, MB, Maserati, Ford Fiesta, Volvo 240...What's that yellow car to the left of the Volvo. Simca ?? You're welcome to enhance the Flickr-photo !
> 
> New ford models


Just the same capri my car had. remembered those days when i was 14 enjoying such stuff together with the jukebox time. memorable yet now being an old school boy doesn't have to drive such machine. There is a campaign in some countries like US about junks for their old vehicles just to save money on the labor as well as the materials being used and i guess they belonged to such place.


----------



## Satyricon84

Audi 80


----------



## 1000city

Late 70’s Polski Fiat 125p in Katowice



















^^The green Astra in the background is abandoned too^^

Ford Scorpio in my neighbourhood


----------



## Satyricon84

Spotted in Milan by my friend


----------



## eusimcity4

*Seen in Makarska, Croatia*

VW Beetle










Peugeot 504










Renault 4










Mitsubishi Delcia


----------



## NordikNerd

The Peugeot 504 would be perfect for export to Africa. ^^


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ It would be perfect to export to my home too and be restored!! Such car deserves a new life!


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ It would be perfect to export to my home too and be restored!! Such car deserves a new life!


I remember that our neighbours had a 504 in the 1970's so I rode in the backseat of a 504 a couple of times.

Today this is a extremely rare car compared to other 70's cars, mostly because of poor protection of corrosion.

In french speaking Africa this car is still very popular and they pay well even for wrecks, only the engine has to work. Brakes are not compulsary


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> In french speaking Africa this car is still very popular and they pay well even for wrecks, only the engine has to work. Brakes are not compulsary


I know, I saw a lot of them in Southern Tunisia (some years ago, now maybe they have more modern cars) It was like to jump in past seen all those old french cars, some of them completely wrech with no lights but still driving


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## duozhuchen

Abandoned cars will eventually go?


----------



## Huti




----------



## cecotto




----------



## mopc

A nice find in São Paulo










Citroen XM, probably 1992 or 1993. Even with vegetation growing underneath.


----------



## NordikNerd

mopc said:


> A nice find in São Paulo
> 
> Citroen XM, probably 1992 or 1993. Even with vegetation growing underneath.


Interesting. I did not know that Citroen was a popular brand in Brazil.

XM & older C5 are cars that rapidly disappear from the roads. In the 90's the XMs were quite popular in Sweden, but electrical failures, broken cambelts, clutch and gearbox problems moved them to the scrapyards.


----------



## mopc

NordikNerd said:


> Interesting. I did not know that Citroen was a popular brand in Brazil.


Well after 2000, they started becoming popular, because Citroen started producing cars in Brazil, although the Xsara was pretty popular in the 90s for an imported car. 

In the 1990s Citroens such as the XM were quite rare, and very expensive. The XM was certainly an upper-class executive car, not for middle class people, it was an exclusive status symbol. 

That's why finding one rotting in the street today is even funnier. 

Today Citroen produces C3, C4 and Xsara Picasso in Brazil.

This is the largest Citroen produced in Brazil, the C4 Pallas


----------



## xrtn2

^^

C4 is Argentine.

Today Citroen produces C3, C3 Picasso in brazil.


----------



## NordikNerd

I never saw a C4 Sedan, only hatchbacks. The "Pallas" is not available in Sweden. Sedans are not very popular here, people prefer hatchbacks and station wagons. This name "Pallas" used to be associated with the luxury version of the old CX.


----------



## RTG

NordikNerd said:


> Interesting. I did not know that Citroen was a popular brand in Brazil.
> 
> XM & older C5 are cars that rapidly disappear from the roads. In the 90's the XMs were quite popular in Sweden, but electrical failures, broken cambelts, clutch and gearbox problems moved them to the scrapyards.


Citroen is not very popular in Brasil, 2,5 to 3% of the market, nevertheless its the 8th in ranking. 
Those 90's models are very rare, most of them had the same destination as in your country.


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## Huti




----------



## mopc

*Ford Belina*, circa 1983, a few blocks from my home, photographed a couple hours ago. Maybe not abandoned, but looks like it soon will be.


----------



## mopc

Mistubishi something right next to my home, yesterday


----------



## NordikNerd

A wrecked Volvo 850 at a rest area along the E20 east of Odense, DK


----------



## GrahamClayton

Car graveyard on the site of the former Koonalda Homestead on the Old Eyre Highway in South Australia. Apparently all of these cars were abandoned due to mechanical damage caused by the rough road:


----------



## NordikNerd

There is something wrong about this car.


----------



## NordikNerd

This MB ML used to be an expensive car


----------



## mopc

Just spotted today, a circa 1997 Fiat Palio strangely parked and growing vegetation


----------



## NordikNerd

*Ford Mustang*









*Lincoln Town Car*









*Oldsmobile Delta*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Mustang is so sought after it's a wonder there are ones in good shape still lying around like that.


----------



## NordikNerd

Abandoned car (SEAT?)









Another SEAT this one has no license plate


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## Hot Rod Nisse




----------



## Quilmeño89

*Two abandoned cars in Quilmes, Argentina:*

*Peugeot 504:*









*Fiat 147 Spazio (2014):*









*In Street View, 2013 (click in the pic to go):*

^^ Curiously, the Peugeot 306 shown in my photo is also in SV, but is not abandoned.

*Both cars have already been removed from those places.*


----------



## okach1

Here http://vk.com/wreck_yard is a good topic about wreck and abandoned cars


----------



## Quilmeño89

*The huge toxic car cemetery in Quilmes, Argentina:*

*(Click in the pics to see in Street View)*









*Old police cars:*





*Here you can see satellite images of the site through the years (2013 is the year of the images above, apparently, the point of greatest density of scrap):*


----------



## NordikNerd

Quilmeño89 said:


> *The huge toxic car cemetery in Quilmes, Argentina:*


I have read a lot about Adolf Eichmann the german refugee and former SS-lieutenant who lived in this area, I didnt know that it was called Quilmes though.

Adolf Eichmann lived on 14 Garibaldi street, which is only a few blocks away from that wrecking yard. Now that adress should be 6061 Garibaldi street, but I cant find it on street view. His house is demolished, but where exactly is that address? I have read that its a rough neighbourhood and that Eichmann worked in a Mercedes Benz truck plant, where was that at, is it also gone?


----------



## Quilmeño89

He lived on Garibaldi street, but in San Fernando city. Quilmes has a lot of Germans and their descendants, but I don't know anyone who has been involved with the Nazis. What I do know is the existence of a Nazi newspaper in the city of Bernal, within the Quilmes District.


----------



## NordikNerd

Renault Mégane without wheels


----------



## LanGeo

Big size.


----------



## Quilmeño89

NordikNerd said:


> Renault Mégane without wheels


^^ Sadly, that often happens in Argentina.
I took this picture minutes after two thieves stole the wheel. It turns out I was walking when I approached the Picasso and saw how two gray-haired men took off the wheel in seconds. When they saw me, the one holding the car dropped it very badly and the other put the wheel in their car (a red *Ford Taunus*). I kept walking forward, avoiding looking at them. They fled quickly and for fear of reprisals if they saw me, I didn't dare to take a picture of their car.
Here's the Picasso:










You can see the footprints and scattered water because the Taunus was on the sidewalk.

PS: Sorry for my English. There are words I don't know how to translate :tongue2:.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes*
Two Mitsubishi L300 (Delica) seen today just 60 meters apart from each other, in similar conditions:

*1.*









*2.*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes*
Peugeot 504, yesterday:


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes*
Fiat Siena, seen yesterday:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Quilmeño89 said:


> *Quilmes*
> Two Mitsubishi L300 (Delica) seen today just 60 meters apart from each other, in similar conditions:
> 
> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*


*They are together now:*



:lovethem:


Just for the record, I was born in the boarded-up property that is on the left (in those years it was a maternity clinic).


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

For this Fiesta, the 'party' is over :tongue2:: it has lost its engine.










Party = Fiesta (Spanish)


----------



## NordikNerd

Volvo Delivery Truck-wreck


----------



## Galro

Oslo: 


1949 Ford par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## NordikNerd

1998 VW Golf in need of some sheet metal work.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Volvo 740 in excellent condition....not.*

A Volvo 740 in poor condition.


















Is this car worth 1$ ?


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Berazategui, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Bankrupt Company*
*5 Nov 2015*











*Lifeless Gacel*
*18 Dec 2015*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*West Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*"Deadford"*
*21 Jan 2016*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Lamborghini crash*




















Illegal steetracing resulting in a crash. It happend yesterday at 16.30 in Hannover, Germany.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Peugeot 504 & Mercedes-Benz 220 (W111)*
*15 Jan 2016*


----------



## dubart

^^
Why nobody removes such vehicles from the street?


----------



## Quilmeño89

Ferrari F355, in an illegal chop shop in *Quilmes, Argentina*:









Source









​


----------



## Lloydclaycomb

dubart said:


> ^^
> Why nobody removes such vehicles from the street?


Most probably the images are from countries that don't follow traffic rules as much as the U.S.


----------



## FedeRos

Lloydclaycomb said:


> Most probably the images are from countries that don't follow traffic rules as much as the U.S.


The situation is dependent on the administration of each city. In my city (Rosario, Argentina), after making the telephone complaint, in one week at the latest they end up leaving a notice on the windshield. If you do not remove the owner is taken. If I were eminently destroyed, they take on first inspection, without even leaving a note.


----------



## NordikNerd

*1988 Volvo 745. *









*1999 Volvo V70*

Photos from March 14th.


----------



## NordikNerd

Ford Mondeo


----------



## NordikNerd

Volvo V70 in not so good condition. Photo taken today.


----------



## NordikNerd

Peugeot 206 with a broken window and no licenseplates.


----------



## dubart

Isn't that 307?


----------



## NordikNerd

dubart said:


> Isn't that 307?


You are probably right. Peugeot models is not my cup of tea, at least not the newer ones.









This car obviously caught fire. A 2008 Volvo V50. Photo from today.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Car wreck*









A VW in not so good condition. Where is the engine ?










This car is beyond repair.










The left rear light is not broken...yet

Photos taken in Hjortkvarn, Sweden.


----------

